# Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?



## Doc (14. Aug. 2013)

Hi zusammen,

wer fährt denn dieses Jahr alles nach Arcen?

Mehr Infos:

http://www.hollandkoishow.nl/content/index.php?catid=3015&catgroup=3000


----------



## Iedfreak (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?*

Wir sind Freitag da...


----------



## Doc (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?*

Ich wahrscheinlich am Sonntag ... oder DTM 

Sonst niemand? 

Größtes Koievent!


----------



## midori057 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?*

Hallo ,werde wie jedes Jahr am Sonntag dort sein!

Gruß Michael


----------



## max171266 (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?*

Hallo,
Bin auch am Sonntag da, freu mich schon riesig 

Gruß Manfred


----------



## newbee (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Holland Koi Show ... Wer ist dort?*

Bin auch am Sonntag dort


----------

